# Decided to register after lurking for a while...



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep, as the title says. Time to say hello and introduce myself. It's nice to have a good coffee forum here in the UK and I've enjoyed reading many, many of the posts as I try to gain more knowledge and better my Barista skills. I know the US has the two big forums but I find them very US-entric (if that's a word?) and some of the level of detail they get into boggles the mind. The UK just hasn't been into coffee, to the level of those boys, for nearly as long. (That's a sweeping statement I know, but you know what I mean) But we're getting there.

My road follows the same well trodden path of many others, a path littered with questionable gear, and countless crap cups of coffee. From DeLonghi machines and grinders - modded to hell with La Pavoni 51mm filter baskets, steam wands, hacked burrs, to Whirlpool bean to cup, then Gaggia Classic, Moka pots, Nespresso, on and on.

I think the light bulb finally came on when I took (the then brave) step of getting reasonable grinder, and I finally realised that the freshness of the coffee and correct grind could allow me to get fairly close to a good coffee. Something approaching my local Neros but never quite getting there.

So, after finally getting sick of the daily 'what's it gonna be today...good coffee,OK coffee, or bad coffee' lottery, and coming to the conclusion that, Nero's (as an example), would not train their Baristas on a £100 DeLonghi and make them work like hell to produce anything like a decent drink, before letting them loose on their E91 four group Ambassador, I needed 'put up or shut up'. I love coffee, and I want to drink consistently good coffee at home. So with a self imposed budget of £1500, and literally hours of research, I have finally ended up with a La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II, and Quamar M80 grinder. Why the hell didn't I do it years ago - would have saved a lot of heart ache. And heart burn.







Ciao.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Oops should have posted this in 'introductions' - maybe a Moderator can move it for me?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ciao lake_m

Welcome to the Forum

Glad you found us here at last. I reckon the worst is behind you now you have your new setup. Together with the wealth of experience and knowledge you will find on these forums you should be able to produce coffee even better than most of the shops on the high st.

Enjoy the rest of your coffee journey


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks grumpydaddy for the welcome - and for reminding me how to spell Ciao! Doh!.. Hope the kids don't see that.

I'll get some photos up once the M80 arrives. But here is one taken just after it was plonked onto the bench. The Rocky is holding the fort for now..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome from me too. I always think it's a cruel irony that people are loathe to blow a huge chunk of cash on expensive coffee kit (understandably!) because they feel that they're not expert enough, yet as soon as they do, they find out that it's way easier to get consistently good shots from a grinder that produces consistent grinds and a machine that keeps the temperature and pressure reasonably stable (which is pretty much all a machine does). No water dance, temp surfing, weird prep shenanigans etc, to worry about makes life so much easier *especially* when you're still trying to find your feet. Of course I still manage to cock up a shot from time to time but it's been a long time since I tipped one down the sink. Are you going to hang on to your Rocky for brewed/cold brew? Looks like just enough space on your coffee bar


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome and nice coffee bar.

+1 on the above and the impact a decent grinder has on the whole process (went from Krups burr to Rocky to Eureka 65e to current Compak R120 / Mythos / lido 3).

Should now be able to trounce what comes out of your nearest chain place, the problem will be where you can actually enjoy your coffee thereafter









John


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome hotmetal. You nailed it with regards to the ability to churn out good coffee shot after shot with much less effort on my part. Our coffee break each morning was always a bit of comedy. Typically, my wife would knock out a quick double shot decaf on the Nespresso, foam her milk in the aerocino, and have it drank whilst rolling her eyes watching me faffing about grinding, tamping, surfing, steaming. Then I would sit down next to her, take a sip of my 10 minute creation, pull a face like I was sucking a lemon, and proceed to chuck it down the sink, and start over again. 'Why bother?' was the usual comment. I think we all know the answer to that......

Not sure about the Rocky. I have a Sage SG pro as a decaf grinder and can also do drip. Surprisingly, it's about on par with the Rocky (maybe just below) on grind quality, but has all the bells and whistles that you don't really need but are nice anyway. Maybe keep the rocky in the loft as a back-up. Or just sell it. We'll see.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Welcome and nice coffee bar.
> 
> +1 on the above and the impact a decent grinder has on the whole process (went from Krups burr to Rocky to Eureka 65e to current Compak R120 / Mythos / lido 3).
> 
> ...


Thanks John for the welcome. You've certainly been through the grinders! I'm keen to judge the improvement going from the Rocky to the M80. In time I suspect the next upgrade will be to the grinder again. Unless the M80 is perfect, but it probably won't be. Just better, I hope. Looking for far better grind consistency, reduced clumping, with the added bonus of a 5 to 6 second grind time.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum @lake_m - The Quamar M80 will be an interesting addition - good size burrs and if your going for the OD version - that funnel looks even better than the one on the Mazzer!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hehehe, just giving you the chance to edit before the kids do see it.

Looking good. The M80 should grind pretty much as good as any Super Jolly which seems to be held in pretty high regard. I have even heard comments to the effect that it might be a tad better if fitted with original, non OEM, burrs.

The perceived wisdom on grinders is that bigger burrs are better so expect the new grinder to uncover more flavour in the cup. The danger though is that you may succumb to the dreaded upgradeitus and find yourself wondering if getting an even bigger grinder might improve things even more.

Even though I tried very hard to limit my upgrades to big steps, I still wonder ......

First and foremost though is ENJOY your coffee!!!


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice introduction and history , Welcome too the forum


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Hehehe, just giving you the chance to edit before the kids do see it.
> 
> Looking good. The M80 should grind pretty much as good as any Super Jolly which seems to be held in pretty high regard. I have even heard comments to the effect that it might be a tad better if fitted with original, non OEM, burrs.
> 
> ...


Thanks - they didn't see it, but they think I'm 'off my trumpet' anyway so what the heck. Interesting you mention non OEM burrs. Who manufactures the originals? I did get confused when researching the M80, the name MACAP kept cropping up - were these the original manufacturers that you allude to? If the burrs are reasonable cost it could be a quick and dirty upgrade in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

It might depend on the model but the same grinder, I think it was the t80, was sold by Quamar, Fiorenzato and Ascaso. The practice of rebadging is common, which may be why you see the name Macap cropping up. It is likely made by Macap and sold under various other makes/ badges. In my experience and with the proviso that the direction of rotation is correct, a number of different manufacturer's burrs are interchangeable on some machines which makes sense if they are i fact rebadged models


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> It might depend on the model but the same grinder, I think it was the t80, was sold by Quamar, Fiorenzato and Ascaso. The practice of rebadging is common, which may be why you see the name Macap cropping up. It is likely made by Macap and sold under various other makes/ badges. In my experience and with the proviso that the direction of rotation is correct, a number of different manufacturer's burrs are interchangeable on some machines which makes sense if they are i fact rebadged models


Ah, I see that now. Tons of spares available for the Fiorenzato T80 including 63mm burr sets. Looks very similar. Thanks.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Well it arrived today but alas I'm away for a week so won't get to play with it. Wonky picture courtesy of no.1 daughter.

Talk about little and large.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

THAT'S more like it







Mmmmm Shiny


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Sure is shiny! I see there's been quite a bit of vitriol spoken about the M80 on here, but strangely very little on the forums across the pond, where it seems to be very well received. In the end money talks and my budget was very tight after a straight BTB purchase of the La Spaziale and a grinder (and building an Orangery to put it in!). So long as I see an improvement over the Rocky, it will do for a while until I fathom out what the Spaz actually needs to get the best out of it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice! Looks great! Bit extreme to build a whole room... You'll have to make it worthwhile by buying some more stuff!!!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Missy said:


> Very nice! Looks great! Bit extreme to build a whole room... You'll have to make it worthwhile by buying some more stuff!!!


I know. But had to cut a deal with the wife. She gets a new kitchen, I get new coffee machine or the deal is off!


----------

